# Woody II and Woodetta at 6 months old



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Woody and Woodetta our chocolate sable puppies were 6 months old yesterday so here are a couple of pictures showing how they are doing so far. J xx

Woody










Woodetta










..together


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are stunning! I want one!! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I love the pic of them together as they are both in the same position!!!

They look identical too!! Identically cute!!

x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh I'll have two!! :love-eyes:

Karen xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely pictures! :love-eyes:
Happy half birthday Woody & Woodetta!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wow stunning, what do they weigh and how tall are they x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Julia, they look fab - they've really changed in the last couple of months! How on earth do you tell them apart, though! Such a pair of cuties. x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> How on earth do you tell them apart, though! x


At a guess - one has a willy and one doesn't


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sarette said:


> At a guess - one has a willy and one doesn't


OMG that really made me laugh!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarette said:


> At a guess - one has a willy and one doesn't


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: you laugh, but.... J xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Gooooorrrrrggggeeoouuueesss!!!!!!!!!!! :love-eyes:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Woodetta is blonder one right?! 

They're stunning and look bigger than their sibling Boston - perhaps the perspective of the photos. 

Do you expect their colouring to change any more? 

Turi x


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Really stunning puppies. What luscious coats they have! How tall are they?


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Your dogs are addictive .... Would love another but hubby says no...... Must work harder at persuading.... Will put it on my 2012 must do list!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Woodetta is blonder one right?!
> 
> They're stunning and look bigger than their sibling Boston - perhaps the perspective of the photos.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys, yes the are lush. Can't tell you how many people have wanted to buy them. 

Woodetta is a darker bitter choc at roots but has more blonde/greying on her rump. She is also smaller at about 13" than Woody who's about 14" high. We have no idea how these choc sables will end up but we've been told they might look like Siamese cats with a moleskin coloured body with dark points. We'll have to wait and see.

These two born in June, are two months older than Boston as he was born in August but have the same daddy, Fester.

J x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Thank you guys, yes the are lush. Can't tell you how many people have wanted to buy them.
> 
> Woodetta is a darker bitter choc at roots but has more blonde/greying on her rump. She is also smaller at about 13" than Woody who's about 14" high. We have no idea how these choc sables will end up but we've been told they might look like Siamese cats with a moleskin coloured body with dark points. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


OOOO, I like the sound of that. Little Siamese Cockapoos! Don't let Ali see this - she already has Caspian 

Look forward to more updates!

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't really want to have favs as all cockapoos are gorgeous but I do have a weak spot for these two. :love-eyes:


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy Half Birthday Woody and Woodetta love from your brother Stanley xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh my goodness SO CUTE! 
Choccie pups are the BEST xxxxxx


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you Julia for the update photos! They are both absolutely stunning! I can see so many similarities with Boston as well, particularly in the face shape and the same amber coloured eyes. The Fester genes are strong!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They are as beautiful as ever ... that coat colour is just gorgeous, everyone will be wanting one!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> OOOO, I like the sound of that. Little Siamese Cockapoos! Don't let Ali see this - she already has Caspian
> 
> Look forward to more updates!
> 
> Turi x


I cannot think of anything more wonderful than Siamese Cockapoos!
Oh, apart from Blonde Roan Cockapoos - don't suppose you have one spare?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Stunning xxx


----------

